# H: SM W: Goblins



## PaperBullets (Dec 15, 2010)

Am in Canada but will ship to US and perhaps overseas.

Very quick glance puts me at 

4x Tactical squad boxed set

5x Rhino boxed set

all sets have plastic wrapping still attached

I do have a few squads opened / assembled / still on sprue if someone is interested. Will update soon.


Looking for:

Anything Goblin related ,at the moment. PM or post here.


----------

